# Study for adolescents using young adult literature to understand social anxiety



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Do these feel familiar?​ Are you 14 to 18 years old?​ Do you like blogging?​ Do you enjoy reading young adult literature?​ If so, you may be interested in participating in my research project. ​ Project Title: "Exploring the perspectives of socially anxious adolescents through young adult literature"​ This study will explore how adolescents use young adult literature (YAL) to understand and cope with their social anxiety.​ Participating in this project will require approximately 10.5 hours of your time.​ If you would like more information about participation, please contact Clarissa at *[email protected]* for more information with no obligation.​
​​


----------

